# I need co2 advice please...



## Laconfidential427 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have just got a 10lb co2 tank with a regulator all hooked up running a hose around my grow box... box is 5ft tall 5 ft wide 2 ft deep......i was wondering how much to use how often to release co2 oand how much to release...thank you for any input on this subject if u can think of anything useful that can help i am open to suggestions...THANX


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Check this out, may help you. ---->hXXp://www.hydroponics.net/learn/co2_calculator.asp

Change the XX to tt and it will work.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 30, 2009)

You need a sealed grow and a co2 ppm meter to get your system to be efficient. CO2 is not just something you hook up and go with. It took me months to get my system dialed in.


----------



## Laconfidential427 (Apr 30, 2009)

its 95% sealed on all sides but one main side where i just put a big sheet of mylar over to enclose it tack down so when my fan blows it doesnt blwo around... i build a door for it and it will be completly sealed.. any input on venting how? often how much?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 30, 2009)

depends on how hot the box gets. If you can keep it below 90 for a few hours at a time you just need a simple intake and exhaust. If you can't then you will want to look into cooling the bulb as well. Like I said it is pretty time consuming, especially when making dry runs in the box before putting plants in it.


----------



## Laconfidential427 (Apr 30, 2009)

it will be about 90%sealed with some holes for venting and theres a fan inside on constently... i have a hose running inside the box put up with clams and slits in the hose so when its on it blows out all holes evenly through the box....how much should i let out? how often and should i keep it closed only when lettin co2 in and for a while after... sorry im new to this so thank you for your input


----------



## Laconfidential427 (Apr 30, 2009)

i have a can fan hooked up to a inclosed hood with a 400w, right now its all closed and circulates the air stays around 8595 depending the day if i open the side i control the airto w/e temp i feel.... im cut two holes for it though a intake and exaust so i can have it seald shut and keep it cool so i dont always have to be opening it it or w/e.........ok hope thats enough info... thank you!


----------



## Laconfidential427 (Apr 30, 2009)

OH also how much co2 should i spray or how often?


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 1, 2009)

Check out C.A.P. controllers if you want to run CO2 they have a bunch that can monitor your ppm's and control you intake and exhaust all at the same time. This is the easiest way to run compressed gas. The timed method is very hard unless you have a meter of some sort and then it is even more time consuming to tweek.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2009)

I would get my grow going and not worry about adding CO2 now.  It sounds like you need to do quite a bit of work to make your space air tight (air tight really means air tight or you are just wasting time, money, and energy).  Coordinating CO2 and your exhaust can be a tricky time consuming thing.  If you are exchanging the air in your space 3-4 times a minute, your plants will get enough CO2.


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2009)

Your grow room needs to be air tight, I would do this by encasing the room in visqueen/plastic, then whatever you use for reflective material on top of this layer. No air getting in or out unless you control it.


----------



## D3 (May 16, 2009)

I've done it both ways. You really wont see much of a difference with CO2. If you have good air flow, you have all the CO2 you need.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 18, 2009)

A few Bullets about Co2:

- Co2 is a heavy gas, so it will be hanging out mostly around the bottom, where it really needs to be.

- Unless your grow room is perfectly dialed in (nutes, water, temp, Relative Humidity, and your atmospheric PPm's are low) Co2 wont make a lick of difference

- Co2 will raise the humidity drastically.

- Do NOT seal your grow box, room...perhaps. Not your box, too small of an area.

- Get an automatic regulator, they are only like 1200 bucks.

We met all the requirements for Co2, set up the system after dumping almost a few grand (we bought everything new, plus extra full tanks.) We noticed an increase in veg, but a total catasrophe in flower. It was almost impossible to keep the ppm's below 1200 (which is a LOT of Co2 in the air) the humidity was constantly high...which hurts your harvest.



> have a can fan hooked up to a inclosed hood with a 400w, right now its all closed and circulates the air stays around 8595 depending the day if i open the side i control the airto w/e temp i feel.... im cut two holes for it though a intake and exaust so i can have it seald shut and keep it cool so i dont always have to be opening it it or w/e.........ok hope thats enough info... thank you!



This is WAAAY too hot to run Co2 and notice a difference.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 18, 2009)

I run 88 degrees with CO2, a dehumidifier, and a C.A.P. controller. I have increased my overall yeild and shortened the height of my plants considerably.


----------



## Head_Down_Under (May 19, 2009)

I've been wondering whether a slow burning candle would be a good CO2 booster for my setup in a wardrode. Still allowing natural ventilation by convection from holes in top and bottom of cupboard. Assuming I don't get heating problems, if I light a slow burning candle each day, is that likely to do a good and cheap CO2 job?
Has anyone tried a candle, dos this sound good?
I had toyed with a beer fermenter running but under anticipated temperature it would finish in 5 days, so over 12 weeks I'd be making a lot of beer (i.e. to get enought CO2 I'd get too much beer) 
Oh also, I will try not to start a fire with the candle


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 19, 2009)

Head_Down_Under said:
			
		

> I've been wondering whether a slow burning candle would be a good CO2 booster for my setup in a wardrode. Still allowing natural ventilation by convection from holes in top and bottom of cupboard. Assuming I don't get heating problems, if I light a slow burning candle each day, is that likely to do a good and cheap CO2 job?
> Has anyone tried a candle, dos this sound good?
> I had toyed with a beer fermenter running but under anticipated temperature it would finish in 5 days, so over 12 weeks I'd be making a lot of beer (i.e. to get enought CO2 I'd get too much beer)
> Oh also, I will try not to start a fire with the candle



NONE of those things work.  If you want to use CO2 enhancement, you have to do it right (plan on spending 1-2 thousand dollars) or you are throwing away time, money and energy.  

If you are exchanging the air in your room 3-4 times a minute, your plants are getting enough CO2.  IMO, new growers should concentrate on getting the basics down.


----------

